
Zig Showtime - andrenth
https://zig.show/
======
kristoff_it
Show host here, the next episode is going to be interesting also for people
not (yet) involved with the Zig community.

The second talk will be given by Andrew Kelley, the creator of the Zig
programming language.

From Twitter: In this episode, we'll learn about why memory allocators are a
thing, and how the Zig compiler works plus how to get your hands dirty with
it!

[https://twitter.com/zigshowtime/status/1276168070780895233?s...](https://twitter.com/zigshowtime/status/1276168070780895233?s=20)

